# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Sea Wave [Troubridge, City of Famagusta]

## sea_serenade

Θυμάστε το SEA WAVE της Poseidon Lines? Ξεκίνησε κάπου το 1992 Πάτρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπάρι και Πειραιά-Λεμεσό. Όμορφο καραβάκι αλλά πολύ παλιό ακόμα και για εκείνη την εποχή. Πριν, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το είχε ο Αρκουμάνης (European Seaways) για μια σεζόν σαν European Glory.

----------


## Ellinis

O Aρκουμάνης είχε 2 European Glory. Eνα που ήταν ναυλωμένο για 1 σεζόν ήταν το μετέπειτα ΜΕDIA II, το αλλο ήταν το παλιό ΙΚΑΡΟΣ.

Εκτός από τον Ποθητό το SEA WAVE δεν νομίζω να το ταξίδεψε κάποιος άλλος.

----------


## sea_serenade

Είχα την εντύπωση οτι το είχε κάποτε και ο Αρκουμάνης και βλέποντάς το να το αναφέρει και ο Σουηδός, το σιγούρεψα.

----------


## Haddock

Για τον φίλο Sea Serenade, πέτυχα το Sea Wave σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου...ίσως η φώτο να χρειάζεται cropping...  :Smile: 

Sea_Wave.jpg

Copyright

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aυτο ειναι! Μπανιο και καραβια!

----------


## sea_serenade

Ωραία φωτό ενός αρκετά συμπαθητικού καραβιού. Thanks paroskayak  :Razz:

----------


## a.molos

Το SEA WAVE ως CITY of FAMAGUSTA, στο Κερατσίνι, λιμένα Ηρακλέους πρίν τη μετασκευή του. Στη 2η φωτό στη Λεμεσό.
sea wave 001.jpg
SEA WAVE.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

a. molos είσαι φοβερός......... Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## Leo

Θέλω να πω οτι ο φίλος a.molos, γέμιζε κάποιο διάστημα τις μπαταρίες του και σήμερα άρχισαν οι ομοβροντίες.  Σ' ευχαριστούμε φίλε  :Smile: .

----------


## vinman

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες απο τον φίλο a.molo!!
Ευχαριστούμε για μία ακόμα φορά!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Το Sea Wave ποτε ηρθε Ελλαδα? Στο Fakta το δινει απλα 1990. Την ιδια χρονια, αλλαξε και το ονομα του διπλανου (στην πρωτη φωτο) MELODY, σε EUROPEAN SPIRIT.

----------


## Ellinis

To βαπόρι αγοράστηκε ως CITY OF FAMAGUSTA το 1990 και νομίζω πως ταξίδεψε Κύπρο-Λίβανο για κάποια Sunfish Maritime. Δεν γνωρίζω αν ήταν μονοβάπορη εταιρία του Ποθητού, πάντως μετά τη σεζόν το βαπόρι μετασκευάστηκε ως SEA WAVE.

Φίλε a.molos, εξαιρετικά σπάνια η φωτογραφία ως CITY OF FAMAGUSTA. Tην τράβηξες πρωτού ή αφότου ταξίδεψε με αυτό το όνομα;

----------


## a.molos

Απ΄οτι θυμάμαι το πλοίο ξεκίνησε την μετασκευή του μετά απο λίγο καιρό, αλλά και αν κρίνω απο την κατάσταση που βρισκόταν, τα ταξίδια μεταξύ Κύπρου -Λιβάνου πρέπει να ήταν ελάχιστα καθώς  παντού επικρατούσε μαυρο χάλι.

----------


## Ellinis

Ξέρουμε εαν ως CITY OF FAMAGUSTA φώραγε τα σινιάλα που φαίνονται στη φωτο του a.molos ή κάποια άλλα;

----------


## a.molos

Δεν γνωρίζω για τα σινιάλα, αλλά για εκείνο που είμαι σίγουρος είναι ότι για λίγες ημέρες στο νέο μώλο της Δραπετσώνας ονομάστηκε European Glory, πριν το τελικό SeaWave όπως φαίνεται και στην ακτή Μιαούλη  φρεσκοβαμμένο.

----------


## sea_serenade

Προφανώς κάτι ήταν στα σκαριά μεταξύ Ποθητού και Αρκουμάνη που τελικά δεν "έκατσε". Οι φωτό a.molos είναι άπαιχτες, ειδικά η πρώτη σαν European Glory. Thanks!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε sea serenade, ο a.molos μας έλεισε και τις απορίες που είχαμε στα τρεία πρώτα μυνήματα αυτού του thread. Φαίνεται πως ο Αρκουμάνης θα ναύλωνε το Sea Wave ως European Glory αλλά τελικά κάτι χάλασε και ναύλωσε το μετέπειτα Media II.

----------


## vinman

Aπο τη μπροσούρα του '92,το Sea Wave,οι εσωτερικοί του χώροι και τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά του.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17593





....και μία φωτογραφία απο την μπροσούρα του '91...



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17594


Για τον φίλο Sea Serenade!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Ο Sea Serenade ευχαριστεί τον Vinman........ :Smile:

----------


## vinman

> Ο Sea Serenade ευχαριστεί τον Vinman........


Kαι μία απο ψηλά,για τον sea serenade!
Απο την μπροσούρα του 1994!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20320

----------


## sea_serenade

Α ρε Vinman με τα ωραία σου..............έχει φωτιά έχει πάρει το scanner???

----------


## sea harmony2

> Δεν γνωρίζω για τα σινιάλα, αλλά για εκείνο που είμαι σίγουρος είναι ότι για λίγες ημέρες στο νέο μώλο της Δραπετσώνας ονομάστηκε European Glory, πριν το τελικό SeaWave όπως φαίνεται και στην ακτή Μιαούλη  φρεσκοβαμμένο.


na sympliroso pos to ford mustung to cabrio einai tou pothitou to aftokinito!!!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

εκτός από καλό γούστο στα πλοία, είχε και στα αυτοκίνητα!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστός ο καπτα Βαγγέλης!!!

----------


## despo

PHOTO 003 despo SEA WAVE.jpgΕνα πλοίο με μικρή παρουσία στη χώρα μας, που ήρθε και έφυγε μάλλον απαρατήρητο.

----------


## MesogeiosG

> PHOTO 003 despo SEA WAVE.jpgΕνα πλοίο με μικρή παρουσία στη χώρα μας, που ήρθε και έφυγε μάλλον απαρατήρητο.


Το συναντήσαμε στο λιμάνι της Λεμεσσού παραμονή Χριστουγέννων του 1992. Άκρως αδιάφορο πλοίο... Και τόσο μικρό, δεμένο δίπλα μας, δίπλα στο ΕΛ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

SEA WAVE.jpgΤο βαποράκι αυτό ήταν μάλλον μικρό γιά την γραμμή της Κύπρου ακόμα κ με τα δεδομένα της εποχής.
Τα περισσότερα αυστραλέζικης κατασκευής στην ουσία ήταν εγγλέζικα σουλούπια.

----------


## Ellinis

Και άλλη μια πόζα από το μικρό (αλλά με χαρακτήρα!) του Ποθητού σε φωτογραφία του P.Stafford (ebay)

sea wave - eaby.jpg

----------

